# Anime recs (please read the post)



## Mr Ringtail (Sep 12, 2009)

First and foremost, I'm not looking for Naruto, One Piece, or anything similarly ghey.

I'm a huge fan of Black Lagoon, and I'm looking for another action anime with sort of an American or Hong Kong style of action, because this ninja and samurai shit frankly doesn't interest me in the slightest.


----------



## Mr Ringtail (Sep 12, 2009)

Oh come on, there has to be an otaku here who can help me.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 12, 2009)

Try watching Blue Seed, its an old anime that nobody seems to know.. Only has about 22 episodes, but its still great


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 12, 2009)

I don't watch many action animes, but you may like Mnemosyne. It's got plenty of action. Sadly it only has 6 episodes.


----------



## CAThulu (Sep 13, 2009)

Go back to the classics, man *S*

Trigun.
Cowboy Beebop.
Neon Genesis Evangelion.
Ghost in the Shell (movie)
Akira (movie)


----------



## Kaamos (Sep 13, 2009)

CAThulu said:


> Go back to the classics, man *S*
> 
> Trigun.
> Cowboy Beebop.
> ...



Hell yes to all of those, although Trigun can get pretty goofy sometimes and Evangelion has some pretty angsty characters and huge mecha fights, they're still really good.

and Cowboy Bebop is really what your looking for action-wise.


----------



## Ilayas (Sep 13, 2009)

not a series but the vampire hunter d movies are pretty cool.


----------



## Jelly (Sep 13, 2009)

Ghost in the Shell 2: Innocence
Grappler Baki
New Fist of the North Star
Legend of Condor Hero

I don't know about that last one so much, being that I've never heard of it before just now. And New Fist is mostly just heads blowing up. And the first one has fighting with a martial arts sensibility, but its mostly existentialist philosophy crap and Bellmer dolls. I like it for this, you may not like it for this.


----------



## aftershok (Sep 13, 2009)

Trigun
Grappler Baki
Bastard
Nightstalker
Princess miyu
Princess Mononoke (kinda action)


----------



## Runefox (Sep 13, 2009)

I believe Hellsing would be right up your alley.

Oh, and Elfen Lied. Well, _maybe_ Elfen Lied. Do you like watching people explode into preposterous pools of blood and giblets? Granted, it's not all action, but...


----------



## Attaman (Sep 13, 2009)

Gunsmith Cats.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Sep 13, 2009)

Trinity Blood is pretty great.  It's about vampires, though.  >.>
Also perhaps some of the Gundam series.  0083 is pretty action packed.

If you want mindless action then maybe Dragon Ball Z.  <.<


----------



## Surgat (Sep 13, 2009)

Cromartie High
Death Note (up until L dies, anyway) 
Akira


----------



## Vatz (Sep 13, 2009)

Well, you can't go wrong with the old (old old old old old) _Mobile Suit_ series(es)..._Gundam Wing_ is pretty frigging good, there's a series called _Full Metal Panic _that I'm okay with (I hate the High School segments and annoying voices, but it has plenty of action and more gore than a play session of _DOOM_), and finally there is _Robotech_. You cannot live your life without watching _Robotech_...it is one of the best shows ever (although Tatsunoko--the group that did the first segment--tended to leave out a lot of color and overshaded some areas during the first part of the show...mainly _The Escape _and _Blitzkrieg_...)


----------



## yiffytimesnews (Sep 14, 2009)

Samurai Gun would be perfect for you. Tons of action with swords and guns, and great stories besides.

Gun Frontier is a good second choice, I know it's not everyones taste but I like it.


----------



## moonchylde (Sep 14, 2009)

Blue Gender
Blue Sub #6 (only six episodes, but it was still really good)
Witch Hunter Robin
Wolf's Rain

... and it's not an anime, but I recommend "Versus" if you want to see some awesome live-action japanese horror. Just for the love of god don't watch it dubbed, the voice actors suck. And if you want some cringe-worthy "sweet jesus I see it every time I close my eyes", hunt down either "Ichi the Killer" or "Visitor Q".


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Sep 15, 2009)

So.. you like Black Lagoon eh~

Here's what i'd recommend you then:

Phantom ~Requiem for the Phantom~
DOGS: Bullets and Carnage
Eden of the East (Somehow, its like a cross between The Bourne Identity and Minority Report and not really "action" per se but this is really good)
Black Cat
Devil May Cry
El Cazador dela Bruja
Ghost in a Shell
Gunslinger Girl
Witch Hunter Robin (My Fave Anime)

And, if you like mind games and mecha, Code Geass: Lelouch of the Rebellion, is right for you. I've never been a fan of mecha anime and this is the only mecha anime I've watched. It's really good.


----------



## Kokusho (Sep 15, 2009)

El Cazador de la Bruja is amazing. I am a huge fan of that series. Most of the stuff I have seen is pretty actiony, but a lot of it is fantasy, so I don't know if you'd be too into a lot of it. I'll just list some of my favorites, and you can look them up and decide if they sound interesting or not 

d.Gray-man
Darker than BLACK (I absolutely recommend this series)
Kara no Kyoukai
Tears to Tiara
World Destruction


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 15, 2009)

So.. nobody here heard about Blue Seed?


----------



## Dayken (Sep 15, 2009)

The original Fist of the North Star is up in it's entirety on Hulu now. The only downside is that it's fucking enormous (152 episodes), so if you don't feel like getting into something long, don't bother.

If you do though, don't let the first arc turn you off. For the most part the filler and bullshit stops after that.


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Sep 16, 2009)

Ibuuyk said:


> So.. nobody here heard about Blue Seed?



actually.. i have.. havent watched it though..


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 16, 2009)

yell0w_f0x said:


> actually.. i have.. havent watched it though..



Well, better than nothing, but you should still watch it ^^


----------

